# Chloe did it!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I was a bit worried about this girl. She's on the smaller side. She is Dexter. She's Lexies daughter. Looks like another bull calf this year..thats ok..I just happy Chloe did good. She's a sweet girl.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay Chloe! Congratulations 🎉


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Good girl Chloe! What a beautiful calf!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww congratulations! What a beautiful calf!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What a cutie! Congratulations Chloe🥳


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Excuse her red coat. She's not got her copper yet...😉 I think a little feed treat will encourage that. Cows are harder to give copper to then goats when your head shoot needs to be welded 😒


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Excuse her red coat. She's not got her copper yet...😉 I think a little feed treat will encourage that. Cows are harder to give copper to then goats when your head shoot needs to be welded 😒


RIP headshoot!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! They are both beautiful!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay Chloe, great job. Congratulations…that’s a handsome calf 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a BEAUTIFUL PAIR! CONGRATULATIONS !


----------



## Midgardr Acres (Apr 24, 2017)

Awww so cute!!! Go Chloe!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Aww they are so gorges


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Both are doing great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aww!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Both look so red in these pix..but they are not that red. Weird


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Both look so red in these pix..but they are not that red. Weird


That’s strange. but wow those are some Beautiful cows you got congrats!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're lovely! I'm so glad she did well. That calf is a chunk!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a pretty little dude! Glad they are doing well


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, that calf has grown and filled out a lot in a short time. No shortage of milk for that little one. So glad mama and baby are doing well.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Growing like a weed 😊🍀❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good 👍


----------

